# Cubers: The Documentary



## cwdana (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone know when this film will launch?


----------



## cwdana (Jul 24, 2008)

Never mind. October 2008. 

Anyone know anything more about the film, though?


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 24, 2008)

lol.. what? and how will it launch


----------



## cwdana (Jul 24, 2008)

www.cubers.com

It's a documentary that follows a handful of cubers. I'm trying to figure out how/when/where the air date is. I think it will be on US TVs. Not sure though.


----------



## Tomarse (Jul 24, 2008)

Blargh, so not in the UK then? England is borrrringgggg, only good thing about it is the NHS =/


----------



## cwdana (Jul 26, 2008)

From one of the producers:


We expect to have a trailer on our web site in a week or two. It is done, we just need to put it up.
And CBC will air the doc in the fall in English Canada and then 5 other broadcasters will follow but that is just English Canada.

Sincerely,
Walter


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 26, 2008)

I came across this on the Interwebs


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> I came across this on the Interwebs



Everytime I hear that guy at the end of the video talk.....I want to shoot myself.

"We're searching for the holy grail of cubing which is God's Algorithm of 21 moves. And we won't stop until we find it."

I mean, I like cubing and all....but this guy is just weird.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 26, 2008)

yea its not really the holy grail. It is pretty obvious to me that there is no human method that could achieve that. 
but then what is the holy grail of cubing?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 26, 2008)

I still want to see cubefreak.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 27, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> yea its not really the holy grail. It is pretty obvious to me that there is no human method that could achieve that.
> but then what is the holy grail of cubing?


Sub-20!
Er... Sub-15!
no...sub-13!
DAMN IT.
sub-10?
sub-7?

My point:
Who knows.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 27, 2008)

CUBERS looks like a pile of crap as far as documentaries go. hate to say it.

EDIT: although, i did think it was interesting that Fridich is in it


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 27, 2008)

Man, it's going to be like watching a historical documentary  It'll definitely be interesting to see how much people have changed since then, the way they talk about cubing, and their cubing itself.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 27, 2008)

I still haven't seen Cubefreak, when does that come out?


----------



## doc66649 (Sep 4, 2008)

if not for that guy, there would have been no world championships!!!


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

i cant believe he said 'we're searching for Gods Algorithm' as though its just 21 moves in a row that you can learn. doesnt really make much sense. o well. i despair.


----------



## doc66649 (Sep 5, 2008)

The line has been used many times,.....In his case it was for advertising.......But if you go back far enough, you will see many others make reference to the same comment......why cut someone down for someone elses comment......anyway.....


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2008)

doc66649 said:


> why cut someone down for someone elses comment


So I can say anything I want as long as someone else said it before me?


----------



## Jai (Sep 5, 2008)

The reason there aren't many cube documetaries is because they realize that by the time it comes out, it'll be pretty outdated.  (apparently, these guys don't, though..)


----------



## Escher (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah if you're ignorant enough to quote someone whose just wrong, then i think you do deserve a bit of flak. i can kinda see what you mean, but if i went quoting Nick Griffin (leader of the BNP - wikipedia it), then i think i deserve a beating (not that i encourage violence). i know its not to the same proportions, but it highlights stefans and my point.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it odd that people are slagging this documentary based purely on a trailer that was created about 5 years ago. It is a film about 5 actual cubers, some of whom you should probably know of. Will it portray what it is like for *you *to be a cuber? Well, no, probably not. Everyone is different. And movies are movies, they will not be 100% true to life, even if it is a documentary.

Here is the trailer for the film, which is opening this Saturday in Halifax, Canada, at the Atlantic Film Festival. Matt Walter, Dan Knights and myself will all be on hand for the premiere. I am more of a foot note as i am not really in the film, but they are two of the five main cubers the film focuses on. 

http://www.cubers.com/

I have no idea if Dan Gosbee (the one with the God's Algorithm quote) made the final cut or not, but he is clearly not in the real trailer. The film has many of cubing's pioneers in it as you can see by the trailer. That fact should be interesting enough to want to see it. It is for me.


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know this is going to sound a bit weird, but I actually joined this forum just to be the "messenger". I'm 16 years old and my cousin is the director of this film. Believe me or not. If any one has any questions about this film, feel free to ask me and I will get the questions to him. Also, if you wish to learn more about the film: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/cubers and if you wish to learn more about Richard, feel free to visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_LeBlanc_(director). Both articles are created by me.

anyway, CUBERS has gotten great publicity. Type in Google and you'll find hundreds of results just about the documentary. The documentary was highly praised by critics and regular cubers and simple doc fans at the Atlantic Film Festival... And yes my cousin did solve the cube.. (if any of you are/were following the status of this film, you'd understand what I mean).  

You can also read numerous articles online such as an article produced by the Chronicle Herold, which is based in Halifax, where the Atlantic Film Festival took place. The documentary even hit Yahoo HERE. My cousin did not expect this much of a turn out and such great success.

Just to tell you all, my name is Travis. Look for my name in the credits when this documentary airs next month. The reason I am in the credits is that my cousin said he would because I've helped advertise the documentary and personally I feel truly amazed that this documentary has a three page discussion on an obvious popular cubing forum.

I have yet to see it, but Walter, the producer, promised me through Facebook that he would send me a copy of it before it hit television, yet I have yet to receive it, I suppose it's cause he's busy .

For ultimate proof: Join Facebook, and visit the CUBERS: Documentary group: http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=15113518011&ref=ts

and yes stupid me put "Cubers" instead of "CUBERS", because I didn't realize that they wanted to market the film as "CUBERS", not "Cubers", so I had to change all the words that said "Cubers" instead of "CUBERS" in the Wikipedia article.

anyway, feel free to ask any questions related to the documentary, like perhaps when exactly the documentary will air on TV, because I have yet to ask him that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd love to know when it will hit TV.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 28, 2008)

Basically everyone in these documentaries is a wrister. In cubefreak the WR was still Leyan's 11.13. Does anyone know why these documentaries are based on such old cubers like Dan Knights and Chris Hardwick. I don't mind wristing cubers, but I really really really would like a "new-age" documentary, or at least newer.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Basically everyone in these documentaries is a wrister. In cubefreak the WR was still Leyan's 11.13. Does anyone know why these documentaries are *based on such old cubers like Dan Knights and Chris Hardwick*. I don't mind wristing cubers, but I really really really would like a "new-age" documentary, or at least newer.



Someone's not gonna be happy


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that it takes time to put a documentary film together. At the rate cubing is progressing, by the time the film is out a lot of the records and techniques featured in the film are already pretty outdated by our standards. I don't know about CUBERS, but Cubefreak stopped filming probably around 2006 or so. A lot has happened since then. Both CUBERS and Cubefreak started production in the earlier years of cubing, and they will reflect that.


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Sep 28, 2008)

CUBERS has been in production for 6 years.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Basically everyone in these documentaries is a wrister. In cubefreak the WR was still Leyan's 11.13. Does anyone know why these documentaries are based on *such old cubers like Dan Knights and Chris Hardwick.* I don't mind wristing cubers, but I really really really would like a "new-age" documentary, or at least newer.



Ouch.
Need I remind you that most likely none of this community would exist without the hard work of these two cubers (among others)? Besides, its not like they're at 30 seconds or something. I saw Dan do a sub-15 average and a sub-12 single at Boulder just a week ago.


----------



## KConny (Sep 28, 2008)

When will I be able to see it in Sweden?......


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 30, 2008)

shelley said:


> Keep in mind that it takes time to put a documentary film together. At the rate cubing is progressing, by the time the film is out a lot of the records and techniques featured in the film are already pretty outdated by our standards. I don't know about CUBERS, but Cubefreak stopped filming probably around 2006 or so. A lot has happened since then. Both CUBERS and Cubefreak started production in the earlier years of cubing, and they will reflect that.



Has cubefreak been released yet?...


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

Where can I actually see or buy this film? I can't find any information on their website telling me how to get it.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here you guys go, this is a response I received about a month ago. 

"Quick standard answers:
we can send you a beta copy for the $100 rental fee and you can screen it and do it for free or charge whatever you want. If you make more than $200, then we would ask 35% of the door. 

The DVD will be available for sale next year from our site but not for a while"


Sincerely
Walter


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Here you guys go, this is a response I received about a month ago.
> 
> "Quick standard answers:
> we can send you a beta copy for the $100 rental fee and you can screen it and do it for free or charge whatever you want. If you make more than $200, then we would ask 35% of the door.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the entire film on my computer


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> I have the entire film on my computer



:O how? I know someone posted it somewhere, but it was quickly taken down.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the entire film on my computer
> ...


I dont know, just found it when searching through some random files on my computer.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Would it be possible for me to get a copy from you? I would like to show it at my Rubik's Cube Club at school.


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Sorry dude, but that's illegal. This movie is not free, and distributing it is breaking the law.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> puzzleaddict said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Why? The distribution here would not be with the intent for sale, only enjoyment. As long as I delete the copy after word it would be the same as borrowing a movie from a friend and watching it with a group of people.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


Ok, but it lasts for 45 minutes, so people may be bored...

I need to find the file first though.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you Ben. Rest assured that the copy will be deleted after it is shown (I also plan on purchasing a copy as soon as soon as it is for sale). The club has been looking forward to this movie for a while.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok Ive found it now, so how do you want to receive it from me?

Random: the sentence above took me 10.34 seconds to type.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

hmm, how big is the file? Could you just zip it in a email?


*EDIT: 
*

You could also use 

http://www.mediafire.com/

its a good site

If you make an account, you can upload it and email it directly to me


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, that is probably the easiest way to do it.

Create and account on mediafire (free)

then use www.doeasier.org/splitter/downloads.html

and use autosplit function to split the video into 150 mb segments. then upload the segments to media fire and email then to me. 

i really hope you will go through all this trouble and it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Ok Ive found it now, so how do you want to receive it from me?
> 
> Random: the sentence above took me 10.34 seconds to type.


Uh, Ben?



Edward said:


> Sorry dude, but that's illegal. This movie is not free, and distributing it is breaking the law.


What part of the word ILLEGAL didn't you understand?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry, but I dont really want to create an account on there, because anyone could get it, and give it to other people, and not delete it.

I dont know how to zip files, I have the winzip trial but it ran out, and the file is 666 MB...


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Sorry, but I dont really want to create an account on there, because anyone could get it, and give it to other people, and not delete it.
> 
> I dont know how to zip files, I have the winzip trial but it ran out, and the file is 666 MB...



I don't think you can legally distribute that file, even if you delete your copy. If you think otherwise, then email the director and ask him if it is okay.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 3, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Sorry, but I dont really want to create an account on there, because anyone could get it, and give it to other people, and not delete it.
> 
> I dont know how to zip files, I have the winzip trial but it ran out, and the file is 666 MB...



Actually, that site allows you to upload it, but no one else can access it. It is only accessible to others when you specifically send them an email with the file


----------



## brunson (Dec 3, 2009)

This is not the place to discuss trading illegal copies of copyrighted materials. Take it to 4chan, b-tards.

Give me a minute while I decide whether to ban you both or not.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 3, 2009)

brunson said:


> This is not the place to discuss trading illegal copies of copyrighted materials. Take it to 4chan, b-tards.
> 
> Give me a minute while I decide whether to ban you both or not.



oh wow... thats a bit harsh isnt it? reprimanding for the first offense isnt good enough?


----------



## brunson (Dec 3, 2009)

If they were too dumb to know that what they were doing is illegal, Nukoca was helpful enough to point it out for them, multiple times.

I've decided to let it go.


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry dude, but that's illegal. This movie is not free, and distributing it is breaking the law.
> ...





Nukoca said:


> I don't think you can legally distribute that file, even if you delete your copy. If you think otherwise, then email the director and ask him if it is okay.



If they're going to blatantly ignore three separate warnings and continue discussing illegal file sharing out in the open, I think a ban is deserved.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

I wasn't going to get involved in this, but I'm on shelley's side here. Not a long ban, just a 24 hr (or less (is it possible?)) ban. 


Here's what I think of the subject (is it ok or not (spreading the video)):


Spoiler



I'd rather not. In the hope that this thread can keep some dignity.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Agreed.

Somewhat on topic question: Was this filmed before the rules included +2 for certain timer stops? As I recall, Dan Knights does this several times without getting +2-ed.


----------



## Twofu2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok... If you don't know what illegal means... Here:


–adjective
1.	forbidden by law or statute.
2.	contrary to or forbidden by official rules, regulations, etc.: The referee ruled that it was an illegal forward pass. 

Simply put. Illegal = BAD!!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 4, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Simply put. Illegal = BAD!!!!



I strongly beg to differ


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Twofu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put. Illegal = BAD!!!!
> ...


Let's not open that can of worms.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 4, 2009)

brunson said:


> Take it to 4chan, b-tards.



Although I am not one, I have to say that this is extremely discriminatory against /b/tards. Just because they are discussing this doesn't make them /b/tards by any stretch of the imagination, or the other way around. Same for 4chan in general. Learn your stuff before making such ignorant statements.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Take it to 4chan, b-tards.
> ...



You go gir-er, person...


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

I am sorry for trying to obtain an illegal copy. Please consider this my official apology. I have emailed the makers to see if this is okay (I seem to remember a conversation where the maker said it was okay to share for small groups; searching now)

Out of curiosity, does anyone have the specific law that states the illegality of sharing for non-profit uses? (for future reference)


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, I am NOT giving this film away to anyone under any circumstances, because I just received a ban warning in a personal message.

Whoops


----------



## Tyson (Dec 4, 2009)

Regarding cubers, you don't have to be fast to get on TV:

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-363711


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 4, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone have the specific law that states the illegality of sharing for non-profit uses? (for future reference)



"Copyright" is not about profit. It's about copying. There is no provision that says copying something is legal, just because there is no profit.


----------



## brunson (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish your action was motivated by not wanting to illegally distribute the product of someone else's hard work and creativity rather than the threat of a ban, but whatever works.



PatrickJameson said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Take it to 4chan, b-tards.
> ...


I'm sure you're the hero of 4chan for defending their honor like this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

brunson said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



You know what? Yeah. Yeah this is it. First and only facepalm I will give on this forum. :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Patrick.
If this forum had a reputation system, i would rep you for that.

As a side note, if you asked for files on /b/, you might likely be referred to /r/, /rs/ or /t/.
It's like asking to buy a cube in the off-topic section.


----------



## brunson (Dec 4, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Thanks Patrick.
> If this forum had a reputation, i would rep you for that.
> 
> As a side note, if you asked for files on /b/, you might likely be referred to /r/, /rs/ or /t/.
> It's like asking to buy a cube in the off-topic section.


Thanks, I'll keep than in mind next time I'm in search of an illegal download. I'm sure all the /b/ participants are weeping quietly in a corner because I disparaged their impeccable reputation with my off handed comment. Should I apologize here or would it be better for me to issue a public statement over there?

Edit: I just posted my public apology on /b/ asking for their forgiveness. I'll see what comes of it. Hopefully I will not have to resort to seppuku to redeem myself in their eyes.


----------



## Air84 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAir084

I Have One Documentary On YouTube!


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why isn't every single person who posts in a KO thread about them buying those puzzles being warned or banned? Its seems kind of off.
Its just as illegal as downloading a movie


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> Just out of curiosity, why isn't every single person who posts in a KO thread about them buying those puzzles being warned or banned? Its seems kind of off.
> Its just as illegal as downloading a movie



Because speedsolving is not and will not ever be like twistypuzzles in that regard.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> puzzleaddict said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, why isn't every single person who posts in a KO thread about them buying those puzzles being warned or banned? Its seems kind of off.
> ...



But isn't illegal still illegal, regardless of what the topic is? Why enforce one law and just completely disregard another. That seem to imply a lack of moral continuity.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 4, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> Just out of curiosity, why isn't every single person who posts in a KO thread about them buying those puzzles being warned or banned? Its seems kind of off.
> Its just as illegal as downloading a movie



Buying a knockoff product isn't illegal. Selling them can be though. I think it depends on whether you are advertising it as being a legitimate product, when you know it's not. For example, selling a KO V-cube, but claiming its a real one.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 4, 2009)

If we're talking about morality in terms of KO puzzles, there's nothing wrong in my opinion with KO 3x3 cubes because the patent has expired. But the V-Cubes are still under patent. Supporting KO brands that are still protected by patents discourages innovation in the future.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> puzzleaddict said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, why isn't every single person who posts in a KO thread about them buying those puzzles being warned or banned? Its seems kind of off.
> ...



Isn't knowingly buying an illegal product illegal? I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Regarding cubers, you don't have to be fast to get on TV:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-363711



*Reporter:* "So as you're putting this together what is this, is this a combination of math or what, what is this?"
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "Math and science. I had it in school the other day and my teacher told me it was math and science."
*Reporter:* "Aww man, how long have you been doing this?"
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "About two or one week."
*Reporter:* "Oh, are you serious?!"
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "Yeah."
*Reporter:* "Oh, that's incredible. You have a great mind."

2 minutes later..
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "I'm almost finished."
*Reporter: *"And just to be fair to my audience.."
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "Bam and bam, finished."
*Reporter:* "Oh, man, that's incredible. So right now we got about two minutes which is great. That was two minutes! And to be fair, I saw you infront of uh, I saw you earlier and didn't get to record you, but it was like three or four people and a security guard in front of you, and my son and man you were under pressure and you did it. This time you did it under two minutes, that other time it was just a little bit after two minutes, man that's incredible. Is there anything you want to say to anyone watching this video right now, CJ?"
*Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "Keep trying to solve the Rubik's Cube."

Oh my god, he SOLVED IT IN JUST A LITTLE BIT OVER TWO MINUTES with 6 people watching him at a library? Talk about clutch under pressure, this kid is pro. Incredible. This absolutely deserved to be on CNN's homepage. Incredible. I wish I had this much skill when I was up on stage at the World Championship. I would have won!  Incredible.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 4, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> Isn't knowingly buying an illegal product illegal? I'm pretty sure it is.



Can you find me something that says that? Everything I'm finding in google tells me that it's not.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

brunson said:


> I wish your action was motivated by not wanting to illegally distribute the product of someone else's hard work and creativity rather than the threat of a ban, but whatever works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brunson... do you even know what 4chan (or, for that matter, /b/) is? Do you have any idea at all? I don't think you do.


----------



## brunson (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, Michael, I do know what 4chan is and I do know what /b/ is. For what it's worth, I prefer to waste my time on Reddit.


----------



## Holger (Dec 13, 2009)

You might be able to see it here legally:

http://www.dr.dk/Forms/Published/PlaylistGen.aspx?qid=1335429&odp=true&bitrate=high

I do not know if dr.dk block foreigners.

Edit: And it will probably be removed within this week.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 13, 2009)

brunson said:


> Yes, Michael, I do know what 4chan is and I do know what /b/ is. For what it's worth, I prefer to waste my time on Reddit.


Then maybe you should not stereotype the people who visit that site then, hmm?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> *Reporter:* "So as you're putting this together what is this, is this a combination of math or what, what is this?"
> *Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "Math and science. I had it in school the other day and my teacher told me it was math and science."
> *Reporter:* "Aww man, how long have you been doing this?"
> *Incredible Rubik's Cube Boy:* "About two or one week."
> ...



That's horrifying. It makes me want to... die.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > *Reporter:* "So as you're putting this together what is this, is this a combination of math or what, what is this?"
> ...



The slower someone solves in front of someone who has never seen someone solve a cuber, the more impressive it is because it makes it seem like it is much harder than it actually is. If you solve it in 10 seconds, it seems like there's just a simple trick to it that someone can learn in a few minutes and be able to do the same times as you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Huh. Never thought about that. Makes sense though.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> The slower someone solves in front of someone who has never seen someone solve a cuber, the more impressive it is because it makes it seem like it is much harder than it actually is. If you solve it in 10 seconds, it seems like there's just a simple trick to it that someone can learn in a few minutes and be able to do the same times as you.



I think that definitely depends on the person. Some people you meet will have very short attention spans.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 15, 2009)

just watched the trailer on youtube


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Sometimes it's well deserved... when it is a sub-30 FMC on a rather difficult scramble.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 15, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Regarding cubers, you don't have to be fast to get on TV:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-363711



"Man you got some speed there!"

"...yeah."

Next time I go out doing one-handed or whatever I'm going slow.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> "Man you got some speed there!"
> 
> "...yeah."



That's pretty hilarious. It'd be a funny response even for someone who was good.


----------

